# in verschillende cijfers



## Matron

Hi there,

Just wondering if "different figures" is correct translation in the context below? Is it referring to the different font and typeface of the designation/ term? 
If so, wonder if "different typeface" would be more accurate? 

Many Thanks


*Context: *
_6.1 Etiketteringsvereisten - algemeen_
_Identificatie_
_6.1.1    Volledige zuigelingenvoeding en opvolgzuigelingenvoeding moeten zodanig worden geëtiketteerd dat consumenten deze producten duidelijk van elkaar kunnen onderscheiden en verwarring wordt vermeden.
6.1.2    De aanduiding ‘volledige zuigelingenvoeding’ respectievelijk ‘opvolgzuigelingenvoeding’ dient duidelijk leesbaar op de voorkant van het etiket te staan. 
Indien de zuigelingenvoeding volledig uit koemelkeiwit of geitenmelk-eiwit is vervaardigd is dit: ‘Volledige zuigelingenvoeding op basis van melk’ of ‘Zuigelingenmelk’, respectievelijk: ‘Opvolgmelk’._
_Toelichting_
_Het moet consumenten in staat stellen een duidelijk onderscheid te maken. *De aanduiding in verschillende cijfers volstaat.*
Het is toegestaan om op producten voor volledige zuigelingenvoeding te vermelden dat er vanaf 6 maanden ook een opvolgzuigelingenvoeding beschikbaar is, mits niet wervend geformuleerd._


----------



## eno2

I don't understand two parts of 6.1.2 well, so good luck with it. See what other natives understand/make of it.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Cijfers_ kan volgens mij maar op één manier worden verstaan, namelijk de tekens van 0 tot 9 (al is uit de beperkte context niet op te maken waar die cijfers precies op slaan). Als het om het lettertype of om andere opmaak ging, zou dat op een andere manier, dus niet met het woord _cijfers_, worden uitgedrukt.


----------



## Matron

Thanks for the help - here is the link to the Code itself - Stichting reclame code: Reclamecode Zuigelingenvoeding
I'm still pretty confused


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> I don't understand two parts of 6.1.2 well, so good luck with it. See what other natives understand.


Het is inderdaad niet erg duidelijk verwoord. Ik doe een poging:

De aanduiding (a) ‘volledige zuigelingenvoeding’ respectievelijk (b) ‘opvolgzuigelingenvoeding’ dient duidelijk leesbaar op de voorkant van het etiket te staan. Indien de zuigelingenvoeding *of de opvolgzuigelingenvoeding* volledig uit koe- of geitenmelkeiwit is vervaardigd, luidt deze aanduiding echter:
(a) ‘Volledige zuigelingenvoeding op basis van melk’ of ‘Zuigelingenmelk’ respectievelijk (b) ‘Opvolgmelk’.​
Als je de vetgedrukte toevoeging erbij denkt, is het een redelijk logische zin. Als de vetgedrukte toevoeging er niet bij hoort, tja dan weet ik het ook niet.


----------



## Peterdg

Zuigelingenmelk wordt aangeduid door een cijfer: 1 = babies tot 6 maanden
2 en 3 voor babies ouder dan 6 maanden (en dat wordt dan opvolgzuigelingenvoeding genoemd).

Miscchien slaat het daar op?


----------



## Matron

[QUOTE = "Peterdg, item: 17550939, member: 368153"] Infant milk is indicated by a number: 1 = babies up to 6 months
2 and 3 for babies older than 6 months (and this is called follow-on formulas).

Miscchien saves it there? [/ QUOTE]

Thanks so much - makes sense now. Do you know where the source of this list is? or where I can find it?


----------



## Peterdg

Matron said:


> Do you know where the source of this list is?


4 children and 2 grandchildren give me some hands on  experience 

But, if you google "opvolgmelk" and then go to images, you can see it for yourself. All the boxes contain a (big) number or you can check here.


----------



## eno2

Wat gebeurt er eigenlijk met al die afgetapte moedermelk? Krijgt die het cijfer 0?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wat gebeurt er eigenlijk met al die afgetapte *afgekolfde* moedermelk? Krijgt die het cijfer 0?


Dat wordt niet verkocht en krijgt/hoeft dus geen nummer.


----------



## eno2

> Wat gebeurt er eigenlijk met al die afgetapte *afgekolfde* moedermelk? Krijgt die het cijfer 0?


Afgekolfd is de geijkte uitdrukking. Zelfs gespecialiseerde instanties hebben het over 'afgetapt'. Zeer slordig. 

Veilig bevallen: het complete handboek voor de bevalling
isbn:9021556448 - Buscar con Google
Beatrijs Smulders - 2016
 Elke dag worden _er_ voedingstoffen en extra calorieën van de moeder _afgetapt_.

www.borstvoedingsforum.nl/viewtopic.php?p=401172&t=64409
Dat verklaart wellicht waarom sommige baby's plots actief worden of juist veel slapen als ze afgetapte moedermelk te drinken krijgen op een 'vreemd' tijdstip.




Peterdg said:


> Dat wordt niet verkocht en krijgt/hoeft dus geen nummer.


Online hype


----------



## Matron

[QUOTE = "Peterdg, post: 17551558, member: 368153"] 4 children and 2 grandchildren give me some hands on experience : D

But, if you google "follow-on milk" and then go to images, you can see it for yourself. All the boxes contain a (big) number or you can check here . [/ QUOTE]

LOL! Thanks Peterdg - I've got that all to look forward to!


----------

